# Blood sugar monitor case's



## ROSIE DICKIE (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know about anyone else but I hate how ugly the BM monitors cases are. It just makes me feel more like a victim rather than the 25-year-old and fashionable woman I am. Their is no fashion for diabetic people it all looks so clinical. I have looked online and there is very little choice. HOW DO YOU ALL FEEL ABOUT THIS? it may just be me?? need as much feed back as I can get?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2017)

I just use a blingy little case to hold everything in. Wouldn't a stylish make-up bag do?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 2, 2017)

I use a Kipling Purse called Creativity, it has 3 seperate zipped compartments.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2017)

I think most people tend to use pencil cases or make up cases, the meter companies aren't going to spend a lot on making things fashionable, I wouldn't have thought


----------



## Ljc (Apr 2, 2017)

I use a pencil case.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2017)

That's a thought Ljc..thanks...I have a few colourful pencil cases that I occasionally use as make-up bags to match the colour of the hand or shoulder bag that I'm using at the time. Much prettier than the boring black case that was provided to me when given a meter kit.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

I just use my normal black case as when I go out I usually have it either in my pocket or in my shoulder bag which has a teddy printed on the flap  so it doesn't bother me too much x


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't really care to be honest I use a oversized shoe box lol for everything  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2017)

Steff said:


> I don't really care to be honest I use a oversized shoe box lol for everything  x


Oh then do you carry an extra pair of shoes with you when you go out as well as all the D stuff


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Rosie Dickie. 
I'm not really bothered about my meter case, except when out in rain, when waterproofness is key. If I wanted it to look pretty, I'd use a pencil case or make up case.


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh then do you carry an extra pair of shoes with you when you go out as well as all the D stuff


I've got to admit I don't take it with me outdoors in afraid.  If I go home to my dad's  I use my uncles spare yikes!other then that I go nowhere  long enough


----------



## Ljc (Apr 3, 2017)

With me it's just that I like to be prepared , so I like to have some spare needles, insulin and glucose with me , plus of course my meter


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Apr 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That's a thought Ljc..thanks...I have a few colourful pencil cases that I occasionally use as make-up bags to match the colour of the hand or shoulder bag that I'm using at the time. Much prettier than the boring black case that was provided to me when given a meter kit.


I love your signature, it reminds me of when I wake in the morning, I think it's my last day on earth LoL - I use a little grey zipper type purse it does the job nicely.


----------



## goosey (Apr 3, 2017)

ROSIE DICKIE said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I hate how ugly the BM monitors cases are. It just makes me feel more like a victim rather than the 25-year-old and fashionable woman I am. Their is no fashion for diabetic people it all looks so clinical. I have looked online and there is very little choice. HOW DO YOU ALL FEEL ABOUT THIS? it may just be me?? need as much feed back as I can get?


I know you in  roundabout way


----------



## ROSIE DICKIE (Apr 4, 2017)

Omg I didn't even think of a pencil case or small purse. Durrrr.. Maybe there would be more choice So would u guys go out of ur way to find and buy a fashionable and stylish BM case? Or do u think it's just better to buy a small purse? I have had diabetes for 11 years now and have always been looking for a subtle but stylish necklace or bracelet to show I am a type 1 diabetic. But they all look like DOG TAG'S! I hate to be ladled like this because I am a person not a label but on the otherhand if someone on the stree was to find me collapsed or in a diabetic coma it may save my life!? What do my lovely peps think???


----------



## ROSIE DICKIE (Apr 4, 2017)

goosey said:


> I know you in  roundabout way


Really how do you know me?


----------



## goosey (Apr 4, 2017)

I am Jo's sister  i forgot to tell her when i spoke to her earlier x


----------



## goosey (Apr 4, 2017)

Rosie, would you not like something like this?
https://www.personalised-jewellery....s-steel.html?gclid=CM6MxsvXi9MCFVTnGwod_vEPWQ
Bit more expensive but silver
http://www.medicalert.org.uk/buy-jewellery/store/product/198/Diosa-Bracelet


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 4, 2017)

Those are nice @goosey


----------



## goosey (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Those are nice @goosey


Thanks i thought that too  suppose we ought to have one really ., i am also allergic to penicillin


----------



## ROSIE DICKIE (Apr 10, 2017)

yer I mean we should have one there is just not much out there thats stylish. dose anyone where the pumps? how do you carry them around??


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 11, 2017)

I decided to avoid a black case for my test kit after I dropped it on the black floor of a coach and struggled to find it in the dark.  I took the case apart and recovered it with my own fabric.  Easier to find in my bag as well.
Also a bag for Libre reader, and jelly babies and stuff. All easy to find in the mess of my handbag.

I wear a pump and it goes in the stretchy bag which is attached to my bra strap at the side with a clip. The clip came from Accu Chek bag.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 11, 2017)

I've got a make up bag emblazoned 'my little bag of magic stuff' which holds all my readers (libre and blood), glucose tablets, snack, spare needles and lancets, with room to spare to keep my pens if I'm likely to need them.
As people have said, it makes it easier for it all to be in one place than scrabbling around in my handbag all the time.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 11, 2017)

I bought a make up bag for my paraphernalia today


----------



## goosey (Apr 11, 2017)

Forgot saw these in boots ,  but thought the price was  but im tight
http://www.boots.com/lola-and-gilbert-wash-bag-magic-stuf-10212502


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 11, 2017)

Crikey! The one I bought was £2


----------



## goosey (Apr 11, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Crikey! The one I bought was £2


Yes i wouldnt pay that


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 11, 2017)

goosey said:


> Forgot saw these in boots ,  but thought the price was  but im tight
> http://www.boots.com/lola-and-gilbert-wash-bag-magic-stuf-10212502


But isn't that a wash bag  - not a makeup bag??


----------



## goosey (Apr 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> But isn't that a wash bag  - not a makeup bag??


Yes it is, its far too big for what we need


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 11, 2017)

I got a make up bag. Oddly enough I bought it at the hospital today after seeing my DSN, there was a 'pop up shop' there, I got 3 (rimmel) eyeshadows a mascara and said make up bag for £8.50  bargain


----------



## Ljc (Apr 11, 2017)

goosey said:


> Forgot saw these in boots ,  but thought the price was  but im tight
> http://www.boots.com/lola-and-gilbert-wash-bag-magic-stuf-10212502


£16


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 11, 2017)

That is the one I have - see previous post. Fits everything in and suits me fine. Also only £9.


----------



## Debbie Agar (Apr 13, 2017)

I was going to ask what everyone uses to carry there things in. I use a bright pink make up bag was a gift set that came with 2 body sprays. In it i have long acting & quick acting insulin pens, handful of needles, glucose tablets, 2 x cereal bars, pen, ketosticks, a few jelly beans. Then in the BG pouch i have monitor & test strips, Lancet (& needles). Is this about what everyone else has with them? Seems loads and takes up most of my handbag. Was diagnosed as T1 11months ago so still learning.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Debbie Agar said:


> I was going to ask what everyone uses to carry there things in. I use a bright pink make up bag was a gift set that came with 2 body sprays. In it i have long acting & quick acting insulin pens, handful of needles, glucose tablets, 2 x cereal bars, pen, ketosticks, a few jelly beans. Then in the BG pouch i have monitor & test strips, Lancet (& needles). Is this about what everyone else has with them? Seems loads and takes up most of my handbag. Was diagnosed as T1 11months ago so still learning.


Hi @Debbie Agar, welcome  I'd suggest posting an introduction about yourself and your experiences - you can use the following link to post your own thread:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/create-thread


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 13, 2017)

Debbie Agar said:


> I was going to ask what everyone uses to carry there things in. I use a bright pink make up bag was a gift set that came with 2 body sprays. In it i have long acting & quick acting insulin pens, handful of needles, glucose tablets, 2 x cereal bars, pen, ketosticks, a few jelly beans. Then in the BG pouch i have monitor & test strips, Lancet (& needles). Is this about what everyone else has with them? Seems loads and takes up most of my handbag. Was diagnosed as T1 11months ago so still learning.


Hi Debbie and welcome to the forum.  As Northerner has said it would be good to hear from you in the newbie section
My smaller handbags hang rarely used now but too nice to get rid of! It sounds as if you are well prepared and carrying what you need. In my test kit I also keep stuff that I want with me every day, so have added in a nail file, some plasters and a card with emergency contact numbers and what insulini am on As I never go anywhere without it it is a good receptacle for things like that. Friends also  find it useful that I carry these extras.
This is a great place for help, advice, a rant, ...with lots of people on her with loads of experience and always willing to help.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Apr 18, 2017)

I keep mine in a gift box which looks fairly stylish and it has a lock built in it to if I get bored of that I stick it in my monkey teddy bag when I go out lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a Disney tin at home that I keep all my supplies in and when Im out and about its usually all in a Disney make up bag.


----------



## goosey (Apr 18, 2017)

So reading this do T2 carry there testing kit daily too? I usually leave mine at home, should i be taking everywhere with me?


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 18, 2017)

goosey said:


> So reading this do T2 carry there testing kit daily too? I usually leave mine at home, should i be taking everywhere with me?


I carry mine only because the medication that I'm on can cause hypo's.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

goosey said:


> So reading this do T2 carry there testing kit daily too? I usually leave mine at home, should i be taking everywhere with me?


I don't always now but did when i was on Gliclizide as it could cause hypos and it was a driving requirement whilst on it.


----------



## goosey (Apr 18, 2017)

ahh ok thanks i only take metformin


----------

